# Stitch Era Universal Digitizing Software



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone used this digitizing software? It looks more advanced then my $6,000 software. Just curious if it is as good as they make it out to be.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

go to their website - there is a free version you can get for just shipping. Heard lots of good things about it. I sent for it but have not had time to play around with it. Good tutorials come with it.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

thutch15 said:


> Has anyone used this digitizing software? It looks more advanced then my $6,000 software. Just curious if it is as good as they make it out to be.


Troy, I've had the "pro" version of this software for several years. If you bought yours more than a couple of yeas ago It might very well be more advanced. The "free" version is limited when compaired to the "dongeled" version, but the interface is exactly the same so that if you do upgrade, it works the same with added advanced features. The free version has branching, blending, special fill stiches and paths, Full control on shortstiches, saved parameters, full manual digitizing tools, auto shape, and vector tools... etc. You can't go wrong by trying it

Ian


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

zoom_monster said:


> Troy, I've had the "pro" version of this software for several years. If you bought yours more than a couple of yeas ago It might very well be more advanced. The "free" version is limited when compaired to the "dongeled" version, but the interface is exactly the same so that if you do upgrade, it works the same with added advanced features. The free version has branching, blending, special fill stiches and paths, Full control on shortstiches, saved parameters, full manual digitizing tools, auto shape, and vector tools... etc. You can't go wrong by trying it
> 
> Ian


Thanks for the info...I use Forte Digitizing software and this free version seems to have a lot of features that my software does not have. I will be trying it out. Thanks.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

thutch15 said:


> Thanks for the info...I use Forte Digitizing software and this free version seems to have a lot of features that my software does not have. I will be trying it out. Thanks.


Ian won't say it, but I will for him... B-Town PixelPrint is a dealer for Stitch Era Universal, so make sure to get it from him! (and I hope I'm not breaking forum rules)


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok Ian, I just placed my order...I cannot wait! Oh by the way where did you come up with Btown Pixel Print???


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

thutch15 said:


> ........Oh by the way where did you come up with Btown Pixel Print???


B for Bakersfield. Home town of Merle Haggard and Jonathan Davis...


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm in Canada (Toronto) and would love to obtain a copy of this software.

But unfortuanetly there seems to be no distribution here!

I tried buying the CD on-line (via: btownpixelprint.com) but because of my location the 'system' just bumped me out!

Any suggestions?

Thx.



Sincerely

Peter


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

aimagedesign said:


> I'm in Canada (Toronto) and would love to obtain a copy of this software.
> 
> But unfortuanetly there seems to be no distribution here!
> 
> ...


Peter, if you go to the Free Sierra site, dealer page there is a form that's below the "dealer not found" area. I've attached a screenshot. 

Ian


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

zoom_monster said:


> Peter, if you go to the Free Sierra site, dealer page there is a form that's below the "dealer not found" area. I've attached a screenshot.
> 
> Ian


 

Thanks Ian.

I followed the ling and filled in the necessary info.

(fingers crossed)


Peter


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Ian, just wanted to verify with you that the software I got from you has no auto digitizing, correct? If that is the case is there any way to get a trial of the upgraded software? I was under the impression that the software would have some auto digitizing. I am more than happy to buy the upgrade, but I dont want to without being able to see how it works. Thanks Troy


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

thutch15 said:


> Hey Ian, just wanted to verify with you that the software I got from you has no auto digitizing, correct? If that is the case is there any way to get a trial of the upgraded software? I was under the impression that the software would have some auto digitizing. I am more than happy to buy the upgrade, but I dont want to without being able to see how it works. Thanks Troy


 Troy, It does have auto digitizing, an raster to vector converter and also a more interactive way to digitize using shape recognition. If you go to the questionmark in the upper right window you have the full manual and window type help files. Also Troy, you can find more help in the users group at: StitchEraUniversal : STITCH ERA UNIVERSAL Embroidery Software or just e-mail me privately.

Ian


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

thutch15 said:


> Hey Ian, just wanted to verify with you that the software I got from you has no auto digitizing, correct? If that is the case is there any way to get a trial of the upgraded software? I was under the impression that the software would have some auto digitizing. I am more than happy to buy the upgrade, but I dont want to without being able to see how it works. Thanks Troy


In addition to the User Manual, when you launch the software you have the Video Tutorial icon on the software start page, towards the top. One of the lessons is all about auto digitizing, I'd start there.


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm interested in trying this software but I'm in the UK, when I look at the dealer network page it states not currently available in your country. There is a review from a UK based customer, so where am I going wrong.

Sharon


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

draig said:


> I'm interested in trying this software but I'm in the UK, when I look at the dealer network page it states not currently available in your country. There is a review from a UK based customer, so where am I going wrong.
> 
> Sharon


Sharon, there was a post about this a few days ago http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t94841.html#post557783

if you click on that link, fill out the form and you should be contacted. There are several users in the UK that I've seen in the users group.

Ian


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

zoom_monster said:


> Troy, It does have auto digitizing, an raster to vector converter and also a more interactive way to digitize using shape recognition. If you go to the questionmark in the upper right window you have the full manual and window type help files. Also Troy, you can find more help in the users group at: StitchEraUniversal : STITCH ERA UNIVERSAL Embroidery Software or just e-mail me privately.
> 
> Ian


 Hi Ian
I ran across this software while cruising the net and downloaded the free version off another dealer's site. I accessed T-shirt forum for some general info on the software and see that you are a dealer. I planned to order the CD - so I will order from you - now that I know a fellow forum member who is a dealer. Will there be any download issues with having acquired the software from 2 different dealers?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Dance,
No issue at all. The program is the same. The benefit to getting the CD as apposed to the "express" version... is that it comes with videos that help get you on your way with learning the interface and understanding some simple tasks. 

Ian


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

dancebling said:


> Hi Ian
> I ran across this software while cruising the net and downloaded the free version off another dealer's site. I accessed T-shirt forum for some general info on the software and see that you are a dealer. I planned to order the CD - so I will order from you - now that I know a fellow forum member who is a dealer. Will there be any download issues with having acquired the software from 2 different dealers?


The download is always the latest version, which is currently v10.02. The CD, depending when it was burned, may be the latest version or may be v10 or v10.01.

Regardless, whenever you launch SEU, it'll let you know if you're not on the latest release, and will automatically update you anyways, so no issue there.

You'll have a Dealer code to enter at the time of installing, which would be on the CD itself.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Ian and Daniel
I am sure that I need the CD - I have been studying the PDF Manual and I must say that I am quite lost and I know a little about embroidery and digitizing. Or at least I thought I did. 
The text in the PDF is quite bad and it's difficult to understand what is being communicated. 
I have a PR600 with PES 6.0. I am not happy with either. Threads coming loose and unraveling is a huge problem and the technical support from the manudfacturer is absolujtely appalling. 
I am trying a last ditch effort to salvage use of these products by investigating other software. So I will be a diligent student of SEU


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I got my copy from sierra, both cd's had scratches on them like they were used prior to sending. free version doesn't seem very stable crashes and limited but the price was good lol
You get what you pay for!!!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Joe, I'll apologise for whomever sent you scratched discs. The limits are less digitized fonts, You have to have a good connection with the internet (no Dongle), and you cannot buy components to be added to the free version(get liberty or EO for that). Also stitch count is limited to 20K. Other than that there is very little difference feature wise. I'm sure if you share your issues regarding the "stability" with the tech support group, That could be addressed.

Ian


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Ian, I have dsl extreem the program kept giving me errors everytime I clicked had to delete the program and reinstall. Seems ok for now, I am use to working with corel draw x4. which I'm sure you know is vector not a stitching program. Era seems to freak out with somethings I will have to work with it some more.
Thanks Joe


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

zoom_monster said:


> Dance,
> No issue at all. The program is the same. The benefit to getting the CD as apposed to the "express" version... is that it comes with videos that help get you on your way with learning the interface and understanding some simple tasks.
> 
> Ian


Ian - I just ordered my CD I am excited - I hope that I will be able to learn the software and accomplish some reasonably good digitizing of simple designs.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> Thanks Ian, I have dsl extreem the program kept giving me errors everytime I clicked had to delete the program and reinstall. Seems ok for now, I am use to working with corel draw x4. which I'm sure you know is vector not a stitching program. Era seems to freak out with somethings I will have to work with it some more.
> Thanks Joe


Like Ian said, I'm sure we can address whichever issues you may be having. You probably want to start by setting your graphic acceleration to the highest your video card can handle.

Also to clarify, the stitch count limit on SEU is 40K per job, not 20K.


----------



## wm8c (May 31, 2011)

You can download the software free here. You'll see a $.01 charge for the checkout but there is no cost to download. You can also order the CD but the download works fine too. Sierra Stitch ERA Universal: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog


----------



## lchill123 (Aug 17, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> Troy, It does have auto digitizing, an raster to vector converter and also a more interactive way to digitize using shape recognition. If you go to the questionmark in the upper right window you have the full manual and window type help files. Also Troy, you can find more help in the users group at: StitchEraUniversal : STITCH ERA UNIVERSAL Embroidery Software or just e-mail me privately.
> 
> Ian


 
Ian I am new to this forum and I was looking for answers to my questions about Stitch Era Universal Embroidery Software and it has been answered on this site. Thanks to all for their imput. My question to you is What web site would I go to and click on the question mark on the upper right side to view this full manual. All the web sites I have seen want to sell you a manual

Thank you Candy


----------



## lchill123 (Aug 17, 2011)

dancebling said:


> Thanks Ian and Daniel
> I am sure that I need the CD - I have been studying the PDF Manual and I must say that I am quite lost and I know a little about embroidery and digitizing. Or at least I thought I did.
> The text in the PDF is quite bad and it's difficult to understand what is being communicated.
> I have a PR600 with PES 6.0. I am not happy with either. Threads coming loose and unraveling is a huge problem and the technical support from the manudfacturer is absolujtely appalling.
> I am trying a last ditch effort to salvage use of these products by investigating other software. So I will be a diligent student of SEU


Hi, My name is Candy and I am interested in this free software. I will be ordering it soon. Can you tell me where you got your pdf manual from and did it cost anything Thanks


----------



## wm8c (May 31, 2011)

dancebling said:


> Threads coming loose and unraveling is a huge problem and the technical support from the manudfacturer is absolujtely appalling.


I was reading this thread for a different reason but your problem sounds like an issue with the machine not locking stitches and nothing to do with the software. We had that problem at one time with our PR600II and that's all it was. We've had our Brother for 6 years and it's a work horse for us. We've since purchased 2 SWF's and have been very happy with those too but still use the Brother when we need 3 heads going. As far as service, we always had to go back to the place we purchased it from and they were pretty good with help when we need it. Never tried going to Brother.

With regard to the Stitch Era software, my wife ended up going to a Gunold seminar to learn the program (2 days on a weekend) and that was a big help with learning to use it and she's been digitizing with Generations for about 4 years now. I was still necessary for her to take the training to get comfortable with the program but she likes it now that she has. We upgraded to Liberty now though.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

lchill123 said:


> My question to you is What web site would I go to and click on the question mark on the upper right side to view this full manual.


You have to download and install SEU, then open the program. The question mark will be in the upper right corner of the main window.


----------



## lchill123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Candy


----------

